
A video conferencing service – that rickrolls you - jeffalo
With everybody at home, something that is really important is video calling. And thus I show to you, my amazing creation &quot;co-vid&quot;!<p>But it&#x27;s not actually a video calling service. It&#x27;s a rickrolling service! Simply tell someone that you want to call them, and then tell them to use co-vid. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;co-vid.github.io&#x2F;join then tell them some random meeting code to use and you&#x27;re ready!<p>heres a sample conversation.
you: &quot;hey wana call&quot;
them: &quot;sure, discord? zoom? &quot;ect...
you: &quot;how about we try co-vid&quot;
them: &quot;sure&quot;
you: &quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;co-vid.github.io&#x2F;join the meeting code is blahblah123&quot;
them: &quot;alright&quot;
...
them: &quot;do not speak to me again&quot;<p>and there you go, that&#x27;s co-vid in all its glory.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;co-vid.github.io&#x2F;<p>(ps. it sends the screen name and code to a request bin, so i can see how many people co-vid has gotten)<p>let me know what you guys think.
======
Dicey84
Brilliant.

Could the video be changed to Rebecca Black on Fridays?

~~~
jeffalo
Thanks! I prefer the rickroll, however I can make a special case where if you
input a specific code it'll be a "friday-roll". What should the code be?

~~~
stevenwliao
tgif

~~~
jeffalo
The code "tgif" will now take you to Friday.

------
sloaken
I love you. If only there was an autoplay feature.

~~~
jeffalo
YouTube should autoplay the video, at least it does on Chrome

------
adawg4
The hero we need, but don't deserve

~~~
jeffalo
:)

